# PCD Benefits?



## MTech8 (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi. New to PCD's. Read most of the threads on PCD already, but not really sure why anyone would want to do it?

Benefits?
Okay. So we don't get a discount like with ED and we have to pay for transportation to the location. What are the benefits of PCD beyond getting to meet your car earlier?
- costs savings?
- fun activities?

Activities?
What would I expect to be doing/experiencing during a PCD?


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

MTech8 said:


> Hi. New to PCD's. Read most of the threads on PCD already, but not really sure why anyone would want to do it?
> 
> Benefits?
> Okay. So we don't get a discount like with ED and we have to pay for transportation to the location. What are the benefits of PCD beyond getting to meet your car earlier?
> ...


Did you read the Wiki and other links noted above? They should answer most of your questions.
Also try: http://www.performancecenterdelivery.com/FAQ.htm

If you have specific questions, I am sure someone here will answer.


----------



## TCB (Feb 27, 2006)

There are two (sometimes three) benefits to PCD:

1. The half-day driving course - track time with some of the best drivers and instructors around. You get the chance to test the handling and braking of your new BMW in one of their cars!

2. An in-depth introduction to your new car - One of the PC's great delivery specialists will show you everything you'd want to know about the car. Ours took about 2 hours and was especiialy useful for my wife, who hadn't obsessively read the online copy of the owner's manual several times while waiting for delivery!

3. The Factory Tour (when available) - Gives you a cool look at how BMW builds cars, even if the model you ordered was built across the pond.

After all that, the famous Donnie Isley M5 hot lap is just gravy. Also, don't count on getting to see your car earlier than if you took delivery at your local dealer. PCD scheduling usually adds a few weeks. Despite that, I've never seen a post here by someone who did PCD and said "it was OK, but I wouldn't do it again".


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

+1 to the posts above. Thanks :thumbup:

Don't forget, it doesn't cost you anything extra other than your travel the the GSP Airport and we also provide your hotel accomodations for the night prior to delivery.


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

Taking delivery at the PDC (I've done two) would subject you to some of the most effective marketing in the world. You'll love it (I _said_ it was effective, didn't I?).

Really a great experience. Do not hesitate.


----------



## MTech8 (Oct 24, 2006)

THanxs for the responses!

I'm sold on the idea of track time. I'm guessing it's like the Ultimate Drive Events! Absolutely love those. Went to two events for the 3 series and went out to buy my wife a coupe!

Sorry. I didn't see the wiki. Didn't even know those existed on this forum. Now I know.

What is the "famous Donnie Isley M5 hot lap"? Do we get to ride with in a M5 or drive one too?


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

MTech8 said:


> THanxs for the responses!
> 
> I'm sold on the idea of track time. I'm guessing it's like the Ultimate Drive Events! Absolutely love those. Went to two events for the 3 series and went out to buy my wife a coupe!
> 
> ...


It's a joke. Donnie is a mild-mannered and shy individual who drives like a little old lady...


----------



## MTech8 (Oct 24, 2006)

Haha. Got it.

I did Google the name. Don't follow racing that much so wasn't sure if he was "famous".
At any rate, his website looked pretty good. http://donnieisley.tripod.com/


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

MTech8 said:


> Haha. Got it.
> 
> I did Google the name. Don't follow racing that much so wasn't sure if he was "famous".
> At any rate, his website looked pretty good. http://donnieisley.tripod.com/


Donnie's a great guy and a very good friend :thumbup: You'll get to take a lap as a passenger in an M5 with him behind the wheel.

I believe you are on the west coast. With that being said, I think that would be your deciding factory on choosing to take delivery here. Me personally, I would love to do a one way trip across the country in a BMW (which taking delivery here would allow you to do).

Look forward to meeting you if you decide to visit us :thumbup:


----------



## plien69 (Apr 11, 2005)

MTech8 said:


> THanxs for the responses!
> 
> I'm sold on the idea of track time. I'm guessing it's like the Ultimate Drive Events! Absolutely love those. Went to two events for the 3 series and went out to buy my wife a coupe!
> 
> ...


Read the PCD report thread. Lots of people describe their PCD experience in great detail.

In my write-up (http://blien-pcd.blogspot.com/), I include links to an in-car video of my hot lap, which took place in an M3, since the E60 M5 was not released yet back then (May 2005).


----------



## Jeremy - BMW (Feb 7, 2007)

i loved my PCD for a lot of the reasons stated above. it also gave me even more insight into the BMW brand. i came back from the experience an even better CA and even more psyched to sell the cars and recommend the PCD to customers. one thing that helps me sell cars is enthusiasm, and having "been there and done that" personally gives me much more credibility when discussing the performance center. i also enjoyed the drive back to tallahassee...took mostly backroads to break the car in right.


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

Rubber Ducky said:


> It's a joke. Donnie is a mild-mannered and shy individual who drives like a little old lady...


:bustingup


----------



## DBville (Sep 2, 2007)

MTech8 said:


> What is the "famous Donnie Isley M5 hot lap"? Do we get to ride with in a M5 or drive one too?


Not everything at PCD is gravy. The feed you a nice lunch, sitting around laughing and relaxing for about an hour. They then have you take a short walk out through 50-100 BMWs used for the PC. Then they offer to take you for a trip around part of the course, as a passenger in a BMW M5. Now the trouble begins.

The M5 has a 500+ HP engine (Problem 1). Then they strap this nut case behind the wheel (problem #2). He mildly pulls away from the parking lot and heads to the course. When he gets to the turn to the course, you get in rear by a freakin train! BBAAAMMMM!!!! WTF??? Oh, that is where problem #1 and problem #2 combine. See, Donnie just dropped the throttle on the M5, and all hell just broke loose. You just slid through a 90 degree turn, both rear wheels spinning, heading down a straight like a speed baller running from the cops. Then he slams on the brakes, and yanks it left, then right. About this time you start thinking about lunch...and the fact that the two guys in the back seat just ate lunch, and you are _hoping_ they keep it to themselves! This mayhem continues for about a minute, and then poof!! The mild mannered Donnie Isley returns, and sedately drives you back to the parking lot.

Somewhere in there he hangs the tail out at a 45 degree angle all the way around the skid pad. And somewhere else he shows you how to get out of your driveway when you are late in the morning - get up to 30 mph backwards, then spin it. (WHOAA!! Wheres my head???).

All in all, quite the experience. The funny thing is - *He gets paid to do this!!* Damn, I want his job!!


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

Oh yeah plus since you are going back west, you get to drive the Tail of the Dragon on your way home.
+ 1000000 on everything they said above. Sometimes a great experience is not about discounts, but about the journey.

Oh yeah I got two laps in the M5. I laughed so hard I had a headache...on the back of my head.


----------



## cjfreitag (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm just another voice in the chorus, but I would not hesitate to do it again. The only downside I can give you is that my car is leased. Why is that a problem? Because picking the car up at the PC really makes the car special to me, and I am not going to want to give it up! I guess it just means I will have to BUY the next one and do PCD all over again.

As far as the hot lap with Donnie in an M5....I think that the imprint of the leather grain on the seat can still be seen on my backside!


----------

